# Finger Foods



## Lefty7887 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am having a football party this weekend.  I like to serve finger foods because of the hit and run style of being able to eat and watch the game.  What are your favorite finger foods.  I am looking for some new ideas to throw out there.  TIA


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 11, 2008)

bruchetta....mini pizzas.......knishes......mini quiches.....etc.etc.etc.....lol


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe this will help..

Finger Food Recipes


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

This is my favorite. Get asked for it all the time and never any left over, dang it, lol
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=108080&postcount=1


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

pigs in a blanket (mini hot dogs wrapped in 1/3 pc. of crescent roll, baked and served with mustard)
deviled eggs
guacamole
chili
antipasto with the kitchen sink in it (fish, olives, peppers, different deli meats and cheeses, artichokes and all types of salad stuff)
jalopeno poppers
spinach balls with blue cheese dressing
buffalo chicken wings w/ranch or blue cheese dressing
fried (chinese) dumplings with dipping sauce
beef & pineapple shish kabobs
mini pizzas

Can you tell I like finger foods???  LOL!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 11, 2008)

Little sandwiches on dinner rolls with cheese and cold cuts or BBQ meats with a little coleslaw on top of meat. Egg rolls, a whole pizza cut in small squares, of course the chips and dip, quesadillas with salsa and guacamole, nachos with salsa and guacamole, antipasto platter, deviled eggs, cheese and crackers, crudite and dip and the list gos on. Maybe your friends can bring a plate of something as well. Use paper plates for them to put their food on. Have fun.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

ewww, Stacy, those look good!

I forgot about Kielbasa bites with cheddar on toothpick.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 12, 2008)

A super easy and cheap idea is to put pour a bottle of BBQ sauce into a crock pot and put it on high.  I add honey (20-30% by eyeball) once it's brought to a simmer and dump in a whole package of lil' smokey cocktail wienies.  They're usually ready in 20mins, obviously depends on your crock pot.  I typically have to make these two or three times if I have a gathering at my place.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2008)

My new all-time favorite has to be Atomic Buffalo Turds. And they reheat well on the grill. And they also incorporate some of the ingredients already  mentioned, poppers and little smokies.


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 12, 2008)

I just a did a separate post, but frenching wings to look like lollypops interest you, click below.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/frenching-wings-to-look-like-lollipops-52002.html


----------



## merstar (Nov 12, 2008)

These are delicious and always a hit:

SPINACH STUFFED MUSHROOMS

(I rubbed the mushrooms with a little salt to give them extra flavor). 

INGREDIENTS:

1 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil, plus extra for drizzling
24 large mushrooms, stems removed and stems chopped, set aside 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 cup onions, finely diced 
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme 
1 1/2 cups spinach, finely chopped (I used about 2 cups, packed)
3 tablespoons breadcrumbs 
1/2 cup parmesan cheese, grated (I used Parmigiano Reggiano) 
salt and pepper, to taste 

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 375 F.
2. Oil a cookie sheet with 1 tbsp oil, and place mushroom caps face up on it. 
3. In a large skillet, heat butter over medium heat, and allow to melt. Add onions and thyme.
4. When onions begin to brown, add chopped mushroom stems, spinach, and bread crumbs. 
5. Continue to cook until tender, and moisture has evaporated, approximately 5 minutes. 
6. Remove from heat. Add parmesan, salt & pepper, stir well. 
7. Stuff each mushroom with filling - use all the filling. 
8. Sprinkle oil over the caps. (The recipe does not indicate how much oil, so I drizzled a small amount).
9. Bake for 15-20 minutes. 

6 servings or 24 mushroom caps

Adapted from Bergy -Recipezaar


----------



## TanyaK (Nov 13, 2008)

Jalapeno poppers!


----------

